# Say it in Pictures!



## pops6927 (Mar 21, 2013)

Snagging picture jokes off the web!













armstrong.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















Axeme.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















2 cats.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















auto.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















bacon panties.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















bacon seeds.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















broad.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















baconmtcandy.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















baconnation.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


















eatbacon.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 21, 2013)

Good ones. Like the bacon seeds..


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are good!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 22, 2013)

Cuteness!!!!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Mar 22, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> broad.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite...it hits close to home!  Good ones, Pops


----------



## humdinger (Mar 22, 2013)

The last two are the best. I could totally see those on a t-shirt at a competition!


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 22, 2013)

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## michael ark (Mar 22, 2013)

Hazard fraught tools that's funny.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 22, 2013)

bacon taco.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 22, 2013)

I will dole out points to every post I can find for the person who posts a ground up tutorial on how to make this bacon taco!

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 22, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> Many thanks Jeff
> 
> Tom


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 22, 2013)

I was just thinking that I could really use "Some Kind of Gauge"


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 24, 2013)

bang.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















bark.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















bird.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















cowboy.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















dog lamb.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















cancer price.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















cell phones.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 23, 2013


















doghorse.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















dogsout.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















friday.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















drivesnacks.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















febreze.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013












So instead I gathered these ingredients.

Large Spray Bottle 32oz  or reuse an old spray bottle
4 TBSP Baking Soda
1/4 Cup Fabric Softener (your favorite smell)
Hot water to fill the rest of the bottle.


































fist.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















friend.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















lick.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


















I smell bacon.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## weedeater (Apr 4, 2013)

*FOR SALE*

*Corvette Tail Lights.*

*Good Condition!*








*They found his iPHONE in his hand
and* *his head in the trunk!*

*Isn't **TEXTING **FUN?*


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 5, 2013)

12-04-01-action.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 4, 2013


















Vintage-Ads-Beer.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 4, 2013


















597x627px-LL-7c62f144_BaconBeer.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 4, 2013


















640x465px-LL-747fa94d_hottubshooter.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 4, 2013


















aUSGRtez.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 5, 2013


















640x480px-LL-dd70c7f8_407534_232348496846567_10000



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 4, 2013


















cougar.bmp



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 5, 2013


















Squirrel Hunters.bmp



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 5, 2013


















morrissey.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## bhawkins (Apr 5, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> cougar.bmp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

